# kein /dev/eth0 oder /dev/wlan0

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

mein Lan funktioniert, aber mein Wlan nicht.

Ich besitze in beiden faellen kein /dev/eth0 oder /dev/wlan0.

Woher weiss ich jetzt, das mein Wlan /dev/wlan0 heisst und nicht

/dev/eth1.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

ifconfig bzw. iwconfig bieten dir guten Informationen.

Dort kann man die Devices dann auch einstellen.

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

mein iwconfig schreibt folgendes:

ALF joho42 # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

Und unter ifconfig taucht  noch ein "ng" auf.

ng

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:415 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:296 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:216613 (211.5 KiB)  TX bytes:32944 (32.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

Ich weis aber nicht wie ich den ansprechen soll.

Bei dhclient ng kommt:

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

ng: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

ng: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

Bind socket to interface: No such device

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn bei iwconfig alle Devices keine WLAN Unterstützung haben, dann hast du deinen Treiber nicht richtig geladen.

Tobi

----------

## Polynomial-C

Netzwerkdevices werden nicht unter /dev/ angelegt.

----------

## furanku

Warum werden die Network Devices eigentlich nicht unter /dev/ angelegt? Diese Frage "Wo ist /dev/eth0" taucht ja sehr oft auf, und ist im Grunde ja auch ein Bruch mit der Unix Philosophie "Everything is a file". AFAIK gab es sogar mal ein FAQ dazu, dieses wurde aber als "obsolete" erklärt und gab die wenig hilfreiche bis falsche Antwort  *Quote:*   

> It isn't a real file. It exists in some kernel namespace. (And yes, you're not the first person to think that network devices should be real files just like everything else.)

  (siehe z.B. hier)

An anderer Stelle findet man als Grund, daß die Network Devices dynamisch vom Treiber erzeugt werden, aber das werden ander Devices in /dev zumindest heute für gewöhnlich auch.

Gibt es echte Gründe für diese Ungleichbehandlung der Network Devices oder ist das heute nur noch Tradition?

----------

## 69719

Naja, was willst du denn mit /dev/eth0, ist wohl auch ein wenig sinnlos, schließlich könnte man ja nix reinschreiben und rauslesen wie z.B. /dev/sda, /dev/hda, /dev/nv, /dev/mmcblk0.... Es ist ja keine reelle Hardware dahinter die Daten speichern oder liefern kann kann. Wenn du daten lesen bzw. schreiben woltest, dann bräuchste man ja für jede Verbindung, jedes Protokoll und jedem Port ein device, z.B. /dev/eth0_ipv4_192-168-0-11_80 da sehe ich keinen Sinn dahinter. So kann ich mir des nur erklären.

Mir fällt gerade ein, openvpn braucht ein /dev/tap hmm...

----------

